# A few dragonflies from Casanare Colombia



## davholla (Feb 5, 2016)

An adult



IMG_9182dragonfly by davholla2002, on Flickr

close up



IMG_8437dragonflycloseup_01 by davholla2002, on Flickr
a nymph (my favourite)



IMG_8925dragonflynymph by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux (Feb 5, 2016)

That last one is intriguing.   It grows on you(no pun intended).   I like it.


----------

